# Salgadinhos/ salgados



## ariel moris

¡¡Hola chicas y chicos!! Me gustaría saber cual sería si es que existe una sola palabra para "salgadinhos" del portugués. Ya que la opción de pastelitos a mi me suena más como de cosas dulces, y tampoco es utilizado en todos los países.  De antemano les agradezco.


----------



## Vanda

Temos uma longa discussão sobre pastel , salgados, tortas e bolos aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ariel moris said:


> ¡¡Hola chicas y chicos!! Me gustaría saber cual sería si es que existe una sola palabra para "salgadinhos" del portugués. Ya que la opción de pastelitos a mi me suena más como de cosas dulces, y tampoco es utilizado en todos los países.  De antemano les agradezco.



Que te parece "bocadillos" (o bocaditos, no me acuerdo) ?

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

¿Quieres un término español?.
Salgadinhos comprende varias especialidades, empanadillas, croquetas, canapés,  pasteles de carne. Cualquier "petisco" que no sea dulce


----------



## willy2008

Por aqui a todo lo que nombra MG, simplemente le decimos saladitos.


----------



## ariel moris

¡¡¡¡Gracias a todos por sus respuestas!!!! Me aclararon mis dudas.


----------



## Serena77

Hola a todos!

En las fiestas hay siempre una bandeja con estas delicias saladas:

http://images.google.com.br/images?...s&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

En Brasil, de manera general, las llamamos "salgadinhos", que pueden ser de varios tipos.

Cuál es el equivalente en español? 

Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que ganchito:http://www.wordreference.com/espt/ganchito


----------



## Serena77

Gracias Vanda!


----------



## Vanda

Só que parece que se refere mais a estes salgadinhos que compramos pronto. Veja  a descrição:
*http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/ganchito*


m. Aperitivo ligero y crujiente que tiene forma alargada o de gancho.
Os nossos salgadinhos mesmo , não sei se têm outro nome e pastel deve ser um deles:
 pastel - (Culin) (salado) salgadinho, m.
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/pastel

Talvez esta discussão esclareça alguma coisa:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=938260


----------



## dprako

Hola!

Pues en Costa Rica y en otros países de Latinoamerica les llamamos "boquitas" o "bocas", en México se les llama "botanas" y en España "tapas".

Espero haber contribuido un poco!


----------



## Tomby

Serena77 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> En las fiestas hay siempre una bandeja con estas delicias saladas:
> 
> http://images.google.com.br/images?...s&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> En Brasil, de manera general, las llamamos "salgadinhos", que pueden ser de varios tipos.
> 
> Cuál es el equivalente en español?
> 
> Gracias


Lo que muestran tus fotos, en España, se llaman "croquetas"; también "pastelitos (salados)" o "pastelitos (de aperitivo)".
Los ganchitos (que se suelen ofrecer/comer en un aperitivo) son esto (las cuatro primeras fotos).
¡Saludos!


P.D. De forma general, en un aperitivo se suelen ofrecer: tapas, pinchitos (pinchos), bocaditos y canapés.


----------



## Fer BA

Em Argentina são _saladitos _(fácil, né? )


----------



## Vanda

Oba!!!! Sempre quis saber qual era a palavra geral para salgadinhos. Sempre achei um tipo de salgadinho mas não o termo geral. Valeu, meninos.


----------



## Lgpe

Vanda said:


> Oba!!!! Sempre quis saber qual era a palavra geral para salgadinhos. Sempre achei um tipo de salgadinho mas não o termo geral. Valeu, meninos.




Vanda, a palabra mais usada na Argentina é COPETIN.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Fer BA

Lgpe said:


> Vanda, a palabra mais usada na Argentina é COPETIN.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


 
Lgpe:

Um _copetín_ é um drinque....você pode comer alguma coisa com o _copetín, _por exemplo, algum salgadinho....por extensâo, as comidas que a gente come com um _copetín_ é os eventos sociais onde a gente toma _copetines, _se chaman também de _copetines (_a mesma coisa que acontece em inglés com _cocktail: cocktail_ é um drinque, mas a gente fala de vou a um cocktail -e não a um _cocktail party-)._


----------



## Serena77

Gracias a todos!


----------



## beut

En español creo que lo más adecuado es CANAPÉ que son siempre salados. Pequeños "pinchos" que suelen pasarse en bandejar en recepciones, bodas, fiestas, antes de la comida. Es un aperitivo pero se usa cuando son entregados en bandejas (generalmente)


----------



## beut

Porción de pan o de hojaldre cubierta con una  pequeña cantidad de comida que se suele servir como aperitivo. DRAE


----------



## Tomby

beut said:


> En español creo que lo más adecuado es CANAPÉ que son siempre salados. Pequeños "pinchos" que suelen pasarse en bandejar en recepciones, bodas, fiestas, antes de la comida. Es un aperitivo pero se usa cuando son entregados en bandejas (generalmente)


Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Con lo ricos que están y se me olvidó nombrarlos.
canapés
TT.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En portugués también son "canapés".


----------



## brasileirinho

Vale lembrar que os _canapés_, no Brasil, são diferentes dos _salgadinhos_. Estes são feitos de massa, fritos ou assados, e temos entre seus principais a coxinha, o pastel, o kibe, a esfiha / esfiha aberta (Lê-se _esfirra_) e as bolinhas de queijo. Já os _canapés_ têm como base uma torradinha, se não me engano. Então, pra mim é bem diferente dizer que alguém comeu salgadinhos a dizer que comeu canapés.


----------



## Carfer

brasileirinho said:


> Vale lembrar que os _canapés_, no Brasil, são diferentes dos _salgadinhos_.


 
Também em Portugal, embora cá a base dos canapés seja habitualmente o pão de forma e não as torradas. Também não chamaria '_salgadinhos'_ aos '_canapés_'.


----------



## okporip

Como em tantos outros casos de tradução, devemos chegar à conclusão de que não há equivalente em espanhol para "salgadinhos" - especialmente se pensamos o "espanhol" de modo genérico, sem especificar de qual variante regional se trata.


----------



## Maye

Hola a todos:

Bolachas creo que son biscochos o galletitas

*Salgados* no sé que son ¿son algo así como sandwidhes?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Vanda

Veja a longa discussão acima.


----------



## Maye

Vanda, muchas , muchas gracias

me parece que el término que se usa en México es bocadillos

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Vandinha:

Para nosotros, hablantes de catellano, es practicamente imposible a veces tener una palabra común en estas áreas...sandwiches en España son lo que en Argentina llamamos triples, y lo que llamamos sandwich en Argentina es lo que en España llaman bocadillo, que a su vez, en México es lo que en Argentina se llama saladito.....y eso es sólo mirando lo que pasa en tres países...


----------



## Vanda

Por isto a longa discussão acima ajuda, tem pra todos os gostos. Quase que todos os países envolvidos disseram algo.


----------



## Nanon

Quase todos, Vandinha. Na Venezuela, os salgadinhos (bem como os canapés) são chamados de _pasapalos_...


----------



## csaalal

Estudio sobre publicidad dirigida a niños. 

"Segundo a organização americana xxxxxx, a maior parte da propaganda voltada para crianças nos Estados Unidos é de cereais açucarados, fast food, salgadinhos e doces."

Tengo muy claro lo que son los salgadinhos, diferentes tentempiés que se compran generalmente en las panaderías brasileñas, y que consisten en masas fritas o asadas copn diferentes rellenos, por ejemplo pan de queso, esfirras de carne o pollo, etc.

El problema es como denominarlo en español, para que se entienda en diferentes países de Latinoamérica, desde Nicaragua a Argentina, pasando por Colombia o Perú.

Inclusive, si uno busca la palabra en el diccionario de portugués español, aparece la traducción de pastelitos salados. 

Yo también he pensado que tal vez podría ser tentempiés fritos o asados, piscolabis fritos o asados, refrigerios fritos o asados, pero la verdad es que no tengo claro que se vaya a entender muy bien.

Agradezco de antemano a los colegas latinoamericanos su ayuda.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Los _salgadinhos_ no son los chicitos (bastoncitos de queso), papas fritas, palitos salados, etc.? Si fuera exactamente eso, aquí en Argentina usamos a modo de genérico "salados" igual que "dulces" para todo lo que es chocolatines, alfajores, conitos de dulce de leche, etc., etc.


----------



## csaalal

Hola Ivonne, la verdad es que creo que tienes toda la razón, estamos hablado de publicidad en Estados Unidos, y allí con seguridad se refiere a eso. El término salgadinho no se refiere a los salgadihos brasileiros, sino a los salados industriales vendidos tanto en USA, como en otros países.

Gracias por tu ayuda, además de darme el término utilizado en Argentia, me has dado la clave para saber a qué se estaba refiriendo exactamente.

Si hubiera algún otro colega de otros países latinoamericanos que pudiera decirme como se denominan a estos "salados industriales" en sus países, se lo agradecería de verás.

Un saludo.


----------



## csaalal

Acabo de darme cuenta que no os informé del término que utilicé en mi traducción. Este fue, con todo el dolor de mi corazón, snacks industriales.

Un saludo y gracias a todos


----------



## juliabecquer

En Venezuela se usa el término "pasapalos".


----------



## pelus

Provechosa discusión.

Ayudaron al esclarecimiento, en esta discusión,  las imágenes.  Con ellas, comprendimos y hasta secretamos más saliva que la acostumbrada al leer otros tópicos. Sobre todo con las imágenes. .....   Lo que puede el idioma...

A propósito: *canapé,  *¿es palabra francesa?

Al conjunto de "bocaditos", cuando se ofrecen antes de una comida más  "importante",  se le llama "entrada",  aunque también otros platos diferentes pueden servirse  como  "entrada".


----------



## Alentugano

pelus said:


> A propósito: *canapé,  *¿es palabra francesa? *Sim, creio que chegou ao português através do francês.*


----------



## Nanon

Sí, definitivamente se lo confirmo. Es un sofá  y también un bocadillo abierto.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica se llaman 'bocas'.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alentugano said:


> pelus said:
> 
> 
> 
> A propósito: *canapé, *¿es palabra francesa? *Sim, creio que chegou ao português através do francês.*
> 
> Sim, _canapé_ é uma palavra francesa mas em realidade um _canapé_ é isto: um sofá ver divã.
Click to expand...


----------

